# أرجوكم ساعدونى .. عاوز أعمل موقع للخدمة



## يوحنا هانى (15 مايو 2011)

*+
باسم الثالوث القدوس
+++++++++++++++++++++

عاوز أعمل موقع للخدمة لكن مش عارف .. أنا عملت ال PSD ومش عارف أعمل حاجة تانى .. لو فى حد web designer ويقدر يعملهولى ياريت يساعدنى 

mail :****
*​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (19 أغسطس 2011)

مش فاهم قصدك انت عاوز تعمل موقع ولا منتدى 
ثانيا انت محتاج سيرفر ولا مش عارف تعمل موقع اساسا


----------



## amiratalk (13 سبتمبر 2011)

انا شركة تصميم مواقع وكمان ممكن تعمل للموقع تسويق اشهار ممكن ادخل على هذا اللينك اعرف المزيد
http://www.mtwer.com/vb/t85834.html
وكمان ده موقع الشركة ممكن تشوف فيه نماذج لمواقع من تصميم الشركة
WWW.bea4tech.com


----------

